

Wall Street Banks Lift Pay for Junior Bankers - julio_iglesias
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/wall-street-banks-lift-pay-for-junior-bankers-1408577017-lMyQjAxMTA0MDIwMTEyNDEyWj

======
tomp
I've long feared that people who have graduated during the recession (like me)
will draw lower salaries for life and be another "lost generation" (or at
least a bit less "found"). This article seems to confirm this - future new
hires will be getting higher salaries, but people who were first hired in the
preceding years will keep the same salaries. So, if someone was hired 2 years
ago at $70K and is now making $84K (a 20% raise after two years) will be at
the same position (pay-wise) as someone just starting (at $85K, according to
the article).

~~~
melling
I think salaries go up quickly. They'll probably be making a few hundred
thousand dollars within 5 years.

~~~
howardlet03
@ melling, true the salaries go up quickly . they probably do some dollars in
the range of 5 years

